# Anyone know a good boat in playa del carmen?



## Ratboy1234 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys has been a long time since I have posted...

Going to with a buddy to playa del carmen for 2 weeks the first part of Aug and looking for a good boat to get out on. Anyone have one they would recommend?

Any idea what they are catching this time of year?

Thanks


----------

